# Atwood crappie



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

fished atwood today for crappie. Bite was here and there.. ended up with about 20 keepers. One 13" better bite yet to come. All on minnows


----------



## Jack Cousteau (Oct 4, 2015)

Monark22 said:


> fished atwood today for crappie. Bite was here and there.. ended up with about 20 keepers. One 13" better bite yet to come. All on minnows


Good to hear,thanks for the post


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Anybody else been out??? Are the dock still in at the 212 launch?


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> Anybody else been out??? Are the dock still in at the 212 launch?


Yes they are still in. Just drove by on my way home from Leesville tonight.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Muskielewis said:


> Yes they are still in. Just drove by on my way home from Leesville tonight.



Any luck at leesville


----------



## Jack Cousteau (Oct 4, 2015)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> Anybody else been out??? Are the dock still in at the 212 launch?


I was out yesterday. Dock is still in.
But I fished for crappie and eyes,
Skunked again !!! Used minnows and hjerks,maybe I forgot how fish.water temp 50.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

dont feel bad Jack....Fished from 7-12 Sat morning....Not even a bite. I'll Blame it on the the cold front and not my lack of fishing skills


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> dont feel bad Jack....Fished from 7-12 Sat morning....Not even a bite. I'll Blame it on the the cold front and not my lack of fishing skills


Got into some Sunday mid day.They were moving around in 12ft of water up at 10 ft or so.Hopkins spoon just hanging with almost no movement.Vibes and roadrunners wouldn't get a bite.Took home about 16 11 inchers


----------

